# New member and intro picture of my tiny workshop



## TheWoodBrothers (17 May 2021)

Hi Gents and Gals, 

I'm new to the forum, what an incredible discovery! Here is a couple of pictures of my tiny workshop made from scratch by myself.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TRITON (17 May 2021)

WOW ,thats ginormous, just look how far back the camera is from the bench. 

Only joshing  But is it about the same square as the side the bench is on ?. so maybe 100square feet or so, or is it deeper, x length ?.

Anyway welcome, and nice well set out rack of tools, all readily to hand. Mine is usually stored in a pile interlaced with sawdust


----------



## Fitzroy (17 May 2021)

Welcome. In awe of the tidyness, and how do all those storage boxes stay in place?


----------



## Cabinetman (17 May 2021)

You have a screwdriver on the left hand side that’s leaning slightly – come on man standards! 
No, very neat and tidy a lovely working space. And welcome by the way. Ian


----------



## Droogs (17 May 2021)

A very warm welcom to you @TheWoodBrothers . That's a very tidy and massive workshop man, nearly twice as deep as mine. Mine is the ex 2 cubicle shower room in an old rope shed. It is 2.8m deep at the left side 3m wide on the back wall (including the door) and 2m on the right wall. The main wall runs at an angle 

Main wall






Left wall







Back wall







right wall






Every bit made from scrap/waste materials apart from the bench which is made from maple and redwood bought at auction


----------



## okeydokey (17 May 2021)

Welcome enjoy


----------



## thetyreman (17 May 2021)

very tidy! and welcome.


----------



## KingAether (17 May 2021)

Welcome!
I too use a spirit level to prop up my shed on the windy days  
Its a great looking space, whats size it is? Im in a tiny shed myself, 8ftx10ft to be exact but have a thing for old cast iron machinery so much less floor space left(no floor space)


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (17 May 2021)

What a great workshop. My tools are stored more like Tritons


----------



## Stanleymonkey (17 May 2021)

That is one beast of a bench - looks like your workshop was built around it! Fantastic space though and welcome to the forum.


----------



## glenfield2 (18 May 2021)

Now this is what you call a tiny workshop! Inside my canal narrowboat


----------

